# Recommendations for IR (infrared) keyboard (with trackball)



## Harry Muscle

I'm looking for recommendations for a decent IR (infrared) keyboard with a build in trackball or other mouse emulating device. The reason why I'm looking for IR instead or radio is because I would like to be able to teach my universal remote some of the keys. Makes things a lot simpler instead of having to run seperate software to recognize a remote, etc.

I've looked into Addesso keyboards, but apparently they use two transmitters which means you can't teach a learning remote any of it's codes. The best I have found so far is a few keyboards from KSI, like this one for example: http://www.pckeyboards.com/products_detail.php?product_id=33 . I haven't found any reviews or comments about it though. If anyone can recommend a decent IR keybaord with build in trackball (or other mouse emulating device) that a universal remote can mimick please let me know about it.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mechman

I've never used an IR keyboard but I did find one of these. Is that what you're looking for? :dontknow:


----------



## sparky77

I haven't come across any infrared units, but I do have one of these, and they do work quite well, you can use any infrared remote witht he sensor, and theres even free software available although limeted in functionality. Yes, you are reading the price right, they are 99 cents, with 5 dollars shipping. The best software I found so far is Girder, which is rather complicated and costs 50 bucks, I'll decide if I want to purchase it before the 30 day trial ends, otherwise its gonna be WIRC for 10 bucks.


----------



## Mike P.

What keyboard keys do you want to teach the remote?


----------



## Harry Muscle

Thanks guys, I ended up buying one of the KSI keyboards on e-bay for 10 bucks ... I'm hoping it allows me to use my remote to mimick the keyboard.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

